# Neve Serra da Estrela - 29/30 Novembro 2009



## Black_Heart (29 Nov 2009 às 18:14)

Boas amigos, deixo aqui as primeiras imagens deste nevãozinho que hoje caiu na Serra e que continua a cair 

Esta primeira imagem foi ainda na subida na viagem, como podem ver a 1400 metros de altitude. Nesta fase da subida ainda havia pouca acumulação.






Nesta fase, já bem perto dos 1600 metros de altitude, a acumulação de neve era maior, mas ainda não muito significativa, mas começava a nevar muito (o que como se verá a seguir provocou uma grande acumulação e altitudes mais baixas);





Aqui já a 1600 metros de altitude e a nevar bem






Agora já a descer e de novo nos 1600 metros de altitude, já com muita mais neve acumulada;






Uma placa cheia de neve, mais ou menos na mesma zona 





Também ainda aos 1600 metros, como a estrada ficou com pouco tempo a nevar de grande 






Agora podem ver como estava a nevar naquela altura (por volta das 15h)






Outra imagem que demonstra o que estava a nevar 






Agora uma imagem da acumulação que já existia por volta dos 1500 metros (e já se pode notar a diferença que havia antes de começar a nevar de novo);






Junto à pousada da Juventude nas Penhas da Saúde, com a estrada cheia de neve 






Mais uma placa bem coberta  (junto ao Hotel da Serra), e com paisagem que se situa a aproximadamente 1250/1300 metros;





A mesma paisagem






E por fim, a neve a 1200 metros de altitude. (de destacar que aquando da subida, nesta zona não havia qualquer acumulação de neve nesta zona)






Pessoal, espero que gostem. Este é o primeiro tópico desta época


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Nov 2009 às 18:37)

Muito boas, sem dúvida...
Pena não estar mais próximo!


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2009 às 19:11)

Boas fotos parece que andávamos a mesma hora no mesmo lugar  ja que o tópico esta aberto deixo aqui algumas fotos e vídeos de hoje.


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2009 às 19:34)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2009*

Alguns registos da queda de neve em loriga


----------



## Brigantia (29 Nov 2009 às 21:01)

Boas fotos e vídeos
Não foi um grande nevão mas é melhor que nada


----------



## Veterano (29 Nov 2009 às 21:15)

Boas fotos e videos, amigos. Espero que se repitam brevemente.


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2009 às 22:03)

Belos videos e fotos pessoal


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2009 às 23:08)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2009*

Fotos da neve na zona da Serra da estrela...

*Loriga:*























*Alto da Portela do Arão:*


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2009 às 23:12)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2009*

Vídeo realizado quando esteve a nevar em Loriga.


----------



## Minho (29 Nov 2009 às 23:49)

Belas fotos  Entretanto deve ter acumular mais durante a noite. Um ano depois a meteorologia brinda-nos com um belo fim-de-semana (prolongado para alguns..)


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2009 às 10:03)

Que seja apenas uma amostra do que há-de vir!
E que vocês estejam por aí prontos a partilhar o que se vai passando.

O pessoal que está longe da neve, agradece!
Obrigado!


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2009 às 13:04)

Deixo algumas fotos que tirei, entre a Portela do Arão  e São Bento (zona de Loriga):


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2009 às 14:03)

Belas fotos jonaslor...assim dá gosto sonhar com a neve. Um panorama desses dá vontade de viajar
Parabéns! Temos artista


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2009 às 16:00)

Belas fotos, obrigado a todos.


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Nov 2009 às 17:12)

Excelentes cartões de visita...

Muitos utilizados na promoção turística da região, não têm tanta beleza!

Obrigado por partilharem.


----------



## F_R (30 Nov 2009 às 19:45)

Excelentes fotos

É sempre sempre bom ver as nossas paisagens vestidas de branco


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Nov 2009 às 21:20)

Boas

Belas imagens meus caros  

Que venha um encontro lá na Serra  

Abraços


----------



## ACalado (30 Nov 2009 às 21:29)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Belas imagens meus caros
> 
> ...



Isso é que era falar já é merecido  No mesmo spot do Verão... só existe um problema não podemos comer na varanda


----------

